# Looking for WHITFIELD county club



## meatcleaver9 (Aug 22, 2009)

Im looking for a deer hunting club in Whitfield or Murray county. Something around Cohutta, Varnell or Beaverdale areas. I usually hunt for bucks that are big enough to mount. Im a serious inquirer
                Tim Weaver
                 706-260-7905
weavt@charter.net


----------



## meatcleaver9 (Aug 31, 2009)

*club*

Im still looking for a club


----------



## meatcleaver9 (Sep 5, 2009)

*club*

still looking


----------



## meatcleaver9 (Sep 12, 2009)

*club*

Im still looking for a club


----------

